# Kubota Tractor Dealer



## norfolkpower (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello we are new to this forum but we'd like to introduce ourselves. Our company is Norfolk Power Equipment located Wrentham MA and Burrillville RI. We are family owned an run company that has been selling and servicing Kubota for the past 35 years. If we can be of any assistance please feel free to contact us.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been to the ma one. Nice place!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF norfolkpower.
By the sounds you and our Kubota dealer have lot in common,started you along w/years of good service...instead of good more like outstanding!!!


----------



## norfolkpower (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you very much!!! Service is important in this economy. It's how you help the person after the sale that creates a loyal customer. That is something that we strive to do. Also thank you for the warm welcome here. I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## norfolkpower (Mar 2, 2012)

Joey I just caught the kp part!!!! Howa the plow for your m7040? 

Bob


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Its always nice to see new members here.

You should contact kau here on the board to sign up as a vendor so you can sell products or services to the members. You can send him a message here.

Hope you have a good time here!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

norfolkpower said:


> Joey I just caught the kp part!!!! Howa the plow for your m7040?
> 
> Bob


Sorry. You got the wrong guy. I like craftsman. Deere and mahindra. I don't have any kubotas. Yet...


----------



## norfolkpower (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry one of our contacts at king Philip is a guy named joe. You know what they say never assume. Well hopefully in the future we can help you.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

norfolkpower said:


> Sorry one of our contacts at king Philip is a guy named joe. You know what they say never assume. Well hopefully in the future we can help you.


Don't worry about it and I do plan on making a trip in the near future.


----------

